# Photos Submitted



## George Simpson (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi if I submit a photo of a fishing boat do I have to email it to a moderator?


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

No George, all you need to do is follow this link..
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/uploadphoto.php


----------



## George Simpson (Jun 4, 2009)

Cheers T, when I try to view some photos I get not authorised so I thought maybe I had to register or something for viewing. Also I notice there isn't any good photos of the UJ or Orelia here I will have to do some hunting at home and post a couple of them to.

Many thanks.


----------

